# Power Limit Throttling



## evilistaken (Oct 2, 2022)

Hello
I currently have a Acer Predator Helios 300 (i7 8750H + GTX 1060 6GB) and I use it for some gaming occasionally. My laptop started power limit throttling without me changing any setting on throttlestop and I don't know what to do
I watched every single power limit video on youtube but no one of them worked so that's why i am posting this thread. I will be happy if someone can help me
Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 2, 2022)

Download ThrottleStop 9.5

BD PROCHOT glowing red in Limit Reasons is the first problem that you have to solve. Try clearing the BD PROCHOT box on the main ThrottleStop screen.

BD PROCHOT throttling is often times caused by a cheap sensor that has failed. Disabling BD PROCHOT tells the CPU to ignore any throttling signals that are being generated outside of the CPU. Your CPU will still be able to thermal throttle and slow down to protect itself if it ever gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not. BD PROCHOT and PROCHOT (processor hot) are two different things. 

Sometimes BD PROCHOT can be caused by a battery that is failing. Can your battery still hold a charge?

In the TPL window, check the MMIO Lock box and clear the Disable Controls box. Set Power Limit 4 to a value of 0. 

Turn on the Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes. Exit ThrottleStop and then attach a log file to your next post so I can see how your computer is running. The default location for this file is the ThrottleStop / Logs folder.


----------



## evilistaken (Oct 2, 2022)

It looks like my batter is not holding a charge. Do I have to replace it with another battery?

When I unplug the laptop it shuts down


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 3, 2022)

evilistaken said:


> Do I have to replace it with another battery?


Some laptops do not work properly when the battery is dead. Did you try clearing the BD PROCHOT box to get rid of the BD PROCHOT throttling. That type of throttling is really excessive and rarely if ever necessary, even if you do have a dead battery.


----------



## evilistaken (Oct 3, 2022)

Yeah, I got rid of that, but I still have power limit 1 throttling


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 3, 2022)

Did you try increasing the PL1 and PL2 power limits in the TPL window? Post a new screenshot of your settings and turn on the Log File option so I can get a better understanding of your problem.

Some Acer laptops are forced to throttle long term at the Intel specified 45W TDP limit and there is nothing you can do about this.


----------



## evilistaken (Oct 3, 2022)

I tried it with 70 and there is the Log File
PKG POWER drops around 10 and I get fps drops to 3-5 fps


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 3, 2022)

```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2022-10-03  18:39:22  34.78   24.8  100.0       0   60   1.0198   21.0
2022-10-03  18:39:23  34.56   22.9  100.0       0   60   1.0128   20.1
2022-10-03  18:39:24  33.27   29.3  100.0       0   60   1.0336   22.5
2022-10-03  18:39:25  34.32   26.8  100.0       0   63   1.0194   22.1
2022-10-03  18:39:26  32.72   32.8  100.0       0   57   0.7408   22.0   PL2
2022-10-03  18:39:27  21.98   24.9  100.0       0   55   0.7557   12.8   PL2
2022-10-03  18:39:28  21.96   20.2  100.0       0   53   0.7360   11.8
2022-10-03  18:39:29  22.00   29.3  100.0       0   55   0.7416   16.0   PL2
2022-10-03  18:39:30  21.99   34.8  100.0       0   55   0.7461   14.3   PL2
2022-10-03  18:39:31  22.00   42.4  100.0       0   55   0.7512   16.0   PL2
```

Your log file shows the problem. Acer is using an embedded controller (EC) to lower the PL2 turbo power limit to 16W or less. The EC power limit is less than the MSR or MMIO power limits that ThrottleStop lets you access. The lowest power limit wins control of your CPU. Acer is doing this even though the CPU temperature was only at 60°C. The end result is that this severe throttling disables Intel Turbo Boost so the CPU is left running at the base frequency of 2.2 GHz instead of being able to run at 3.9 GHz or a little higher. You can see the drop in the Multi column of the log file when this starts to happen. That is not normal or acceptable. 









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Why does Acer do something this stupid at only 60°C? I have no idea. The worst part is that there is no way for ThrottleStop to fix EC throttling. Acer is in control of your laptop and there is probably nothing you can do about it. 

Some users have been able to delete the Intel Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework (DPTF) driver to fix these kind of problems. Do some Google searching. Maybe you will get lucky. If I bought a laptop with this "feature", I would have returned it to the store immediately. No Acer laptops for me.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 3, 2022)

A battery with reduced charge capacity could be doing that to compensate, by extending battery life or to force a service call. I suggest replacing the battery and seeing if that helps.


----------



## evilistaken (Oct 3, 2022)

Thank you for helping guys, I will reply when I buy an new battery


----------



## lilkidsuave (Oct 31, 2022)

Hey, what can i do to get rid of ec limits of
ec pl2 135(wont go past this and xtu cant force it)
ec pl1 115(it will say it changed, but then it will throttle down to this)

I'm on a Omen 17t-ck100 with a 12800hx


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 31, 2022)

lilkidsuave said:


> what can i do to get rid of ec limits


Probably nothing.

If you are using ThrottleStop, post a screenshot of the TPL window so I can see your settings. Exit Intel XTU when using ThrottleStop.


----------

